# SuSE 8.0



## port29 (14. April 2002)

Hallo,

schon seit einiger Zeit versuche ich schon mir SuSE 8.0 zu besorgen. Hat das vieleicht jemand von euch schon? Bzw. ist das auf irgendeinem Mirror zu finden?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. April 2002)

SuSE Linux 8.0 sollte demnächst erhältlich sein. Mitte April 2002 laut Hersteller SuSE.

Ich denke mal in den nächsten Tagen wird man es auf den bekannten Mirror-Server ziehen können.


----------



## port29 (15. April 2002)

bei SuSE 7.3 hat es 2 Monate gedauert, bis das auf dem ftp.suse.com Server war.


----------

